# one year weight of boer buck



## blue-sky-boers (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the average weight of a boer buck when he is a year old ?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, if you figure he gains a half a pound a day every day and he weighed 8 lbs at birth he would weigh 190.5 lbs at a year of age. i would say somewhere between 170 and 220 would be normal. I am sure some are smaller and some bigger.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Yep, that is normal weight. Some don't grow that fast, others will.


----------



## blue-sky-boers (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------

